

Ask HN: What do you want from a 2d web MMO? - chrisdew

I've gone some way into writing a 2d MMO engine, as a hobby project.<p>It's web-based, realtime, rogue-inspired and built on a MySQL/NodeJS/Socket.IO/KockoutJS stack.<p>What features would you like to see in this new 2d web MMO?<p>Or does the world not need yet another MMO?<p>Thanks,<p>Chris.
======
Rust
We need a gateway MMOG engine. Something simple enough to get running so that
the people who want to try their hand at creating a game can, and those who
like it can move on (or upgrade?) to a more flexible and complex engine
(larger worlds, more object, more interactions, etc.).

BASIC was the gateway drug that got a lot of us programming in more advanced
languages. There is a space for the equivalent in MMOG engines too.

------
endtime
Are you asking what, as a player, I want in a game? Or what, as a dev, I'd
want in an engine?

